# Problem with WNDR3300 netgear router



## wopac (Jun 1, 2009)

I recently obtained Hughesnet satellite broadband. I have a HN9000 hughes modem. I want to run two wireless notebooks on this modem, I purchased a WNDR3300 netgear router and attached it to the modem. There are times when I cannot connect to the internet, when I can It runs extremely slow and sluggish. When I disconnect the router everything goes back to normal.
I was told that the HN9000 is also a router, could this be conflicting. What is the correct way to set this up? I'm not real sharp on this stuff so any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------

